
Mark Cuban's Blog: Apple vs the FBI vs. A Suggestion - masonlee
http://blogmaverick.com/2016/02/18/apple-vs-the-fbi-vs-a-suggestion/
======
sigmar
He's not wrong, but the FBI is mostly seeking to set a precedent. Anyone that
thinks otherwise should read into the topic more and look at the last 6 months
of FBI public relations efforts

------
masonlee
I thought this was an excellent reading of Tim Cook's letter: "Apple is
signaling to us that the real problem here is the use of the All Writs Act."

------
rw2
this is a very good point. If the chat data is in Telegram, opening up the
phone is useless.

